# force prompt for Proxy authentication?



## domzkode (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi,

I have a user who is logged into an XP desktop using his 'own' domain ID, however as he is only a temp student at the uni, his account is not on the www-proxy allow list. Is there any way to 'FORCE' a proxy login prompt so he can use another ID with proxy access? I.e. a local windows setting/option to NOT use the NT user/pass for internet access.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What proxy server are they using? Most proxy servers do have a login page. I know Border Manager does and so does St. Bernard's iPrism.


----------



## domzkode (Nov 4, 2006)

Squashman said:


> What proxy server are they using? Most proxy servers do have a login page. I know Border Manager does and so does St. Bernard's iPrism.


sorry, not quite sure what you mean? the proxy server address, or the server software. The software, i dont know (would there be any wat to easily find out?)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

domzkode said:


> sorry, not quite sure what you mean? the proxy server address, or the server software. The software, i dont know (would there be any wat to easily find out?)


Why not ask the Network Administrators of the University's network. They should easily be able to answer those questions.


----------



## domzkode (Nov 4, 2006)

Is there no settings in WinXP that i can change to prevent the NT username being sent by default as the proxy user?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

domzkode said:


> Is there no settings in WinXP that i can change to prevent the NT username being sent by default as the proxy user?


No, but I would think by default the proxy login page would display if it couldn't authenticate with the NT credentials. It does on Border Manager and iPrism.

If we used Firefox for our broswer then the proxy login page would display for our iPrism proxy.


----------



## domzkode (Nov 4, 2006)

Squashman said:


> No, but I would think by default the proxy login page would display if it couldn't authenticate with the NT credentials. It does on Border Manager and iPrism.
> 
> If we used Firefox for our broswer then the proxy login page would display for our iPrism proxy.


For example, with Winamp, under connection config, there is a space to enter a proxy username|pass as well as proxy server, is there a way to maybe 'force' IE or FFox to send a different username to the proxy server? Third party software maybe?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You need to find out what proxy server the University is using and what the proxy server address is? Why not ask the Universities HelpDesk to help you with this problem.


----------



## domzkode (Nov 4, 2006)

Squashman said:


> You need to find out what proxy server the University is using and what the proxy server address is? Why not ask the Universities HelpDesk to help you with this problem.


I know what the proxy server address is. My question was a windows one...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I can't really help you without know what Proxy server they are using and how they have it configured. You really need to talk with the University's I.T. people.


----------



## man505 (Nov 7, 2006)

hi everybody,

I had a problem to share about my squid proxy server, actually I had install squid 2.6 stable12 on my fc5 machine and configure it through the webmin, so I want the users to log on to access internet so I use webmin authenticate module to reliaze this, but the problem is when I open the browser the login box is appear but after insert the id and password and click ok the connection to squid is likely cut off and the page cannot be displayed is appear, actually I had another RH9 proxy server that I setup with same configuration and it run perfectly, I'm still find for the solution and hope somebody will help me to solve this problem,

thank you


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

man505, Even though it may appear you have the same problem it is better to start your own thread instead of posting in another persons.


----------



## man505 (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry everybody actually I want to open new topic and already open it actually that my mistake sorry everybody


----------

